

Access two Gmail accounts at once in the same browser - ableal
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/access-two-gmail-accounts-at-once-in.html

======
dspillett
You can use as many accounts as you like in Firefox.

In Firefox you need to create multiple profiles which can be a faf (but each
profile gets its own add-in settings so I find it useful for testing my own
code sometimes where add-ins and greasemonkey scripts might interact with it).

For web apps that only use temporary (session level) cookies, you can do the
same in IE8 simply by selecting "new session" from the file menu.

------
rachelbythebay
This made the rounds a few months ago and it's still the right way to go:
<http://giveupandusemultiplebrowsers.com/>

------
corin_
This is very old.

~~~
ableal
Dual accounts was working for me, for a couple of years, without faffing with
settings. But a recent Google Apps update broke things - such as forcing a tab
into the other account, etc. I wasted some time until I dug this up. Thought
some more people might currently be in the same boat.

(Not intended for front page discussion, of course, just a note left in the
stream.)

